# Birthday Pen



## WoodLove (Oct 24, 2014)

I decided to make a pen real quick to gift as a birthday present to our friend with turns 30 today. I Hope she likes it. The pen is a faith pen by PSI and the wood is Red Morrell burl. The finish is 7 coats of CA wet sanded to 2000 grit and then polished. Sure hope she likes it.....

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 9


----------



## David Seaba (Oct 24, 2014)

@WoodLove 
You have one lucky friend. She will love it and cherish it forever! Great looking pen.
David


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 24, 2014)

Nice pen.


----------



## Tclem (Oct 24, 2014)

If she doesn't like it send it to me. Nice pen


----------



## rdabpenman (Oct 27, 2014)

Nice Form, Fit and Finish on a great looking piece of timber.
Well done.

Les


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 27, 2014)

Beautiful pen Jamie! si that Aussie wood?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 27, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> si that Aussie wood?


Or perhaps spanish, mate?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 27, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Or perhaps spanish, mate?


just lyxdesic..... seems to happen to me all the time in my old age....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 28, 2014)

Beautiful -- that red morrell is stunning when properly handled, you did a great job with it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WoodLove (Oct 28, 2014)

yes the red morel is from Australia. If I recall correctly @wombat included it in the box when I bought one of his slingshots a while back. It was a dream to turn and I highly recommend it to anyone looking for a beautiful piece of wood to turn.....


----------



## wombat (Oct 30, 2014)

Unfortunately it wasn't me, because now I'm going to have to find some. Lovely pen and wood that!!


----------



## steve bellinger (Oct 31, 2014)

great looking pen Man. The wife just ordered 3 of these yesterday, I guess i'll have to make her one after all. Just hope it comes out half as good as yours.


----------



## WoodLove (Oct 31, 2014)

if not....... Im for hire....lololol


----------



## BarbS (Oct 31, 2014)

That's a nice looking pen!


----------

